# Violation tracking?



## Darren Emery (Apr 29, 2014)

Does your department track specific violations/deficiencies for all inspections?  For example, if you do a framing inspection, and find three items, do you document each in detail in the office, and note when/how each is corrected?

Or - do you just note that deficiencies were found, and corrections made on x date?

Or - perhaps something else entirely?

Just curious what other jurisdictions do.


----------



## cda (Apr 30, 2014)

I use the three strike rule

If I find three like items, I write check all

When I return check and write clear

Sometimes if needed I may identify the area, just depends


----------



## fatboy (Apr 30, 2014)

We write up a correction notice, a copy goes in the file once corrected............


----------



## Darren Emery (Apr 30, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> We write up a correction notice, a copy goes in the file once corrected............


Do you write a CN on every single issue?  Also - do you carry the copy with you until called for re-inspection?  Do you also leave a copy at the site?


----------



## ICE (Apr 30, 2014)

I write a CN for every issue that needs to be corrected.  When the job passes final inspection, I toss the correction notices.  I keep the notices until final just in case I need to reconstruct a time frame or prove that I was there or prove that the correction was given and any other reason that I haven't thought of.

We don't enter this stuff in a computer or anywhere else so it is not much bother to write and save the notice.  Basically, I need to approve something or explain why I didn't approve something.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Apr 30, 2014)

Similar to Ice, but we do inter the corrections into our database, keep a copy with inspection record card until corrected then we toss them.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 30, 2014)

Chad Pasquini said:
			
		

> Similar to Ice, but we do inter the corrections into our database, keep a copy with inspection record card until corrected then we toss them.


D i t t o  .


----------



## Keystone (Apr 30, 2014)

Correction notice for one or multiple items but we are semi-electronic, meaning current and past inspections on tablet but not the approved plans - still paper onsite.

The inspection remains as NOT APPROVED / FAILED until all items corrected.

We do have the option to perform reinspection in conjunction with new inspection - plumbing failed for nailplates, etc... we can schedule both the re-plumbing insp and rough insulation.

Only time we explain re-insp, is an alternative to approved plans, dp letter, etc...

All comments remain in system / file


----------



## ICE (Apr 30, 2014)

We aren't allowed to place comments in system/file.  Good or bad, comments are considered a liability.


----------



## tmurray (Apr 30, 2014)

We leave an inspection report outlining corrections on site and keep a copy in our file. When corrections have been completed the contractor contacts us for re-inspection and we leave another inspection report on site and repeat as necessary. All documentation is kept with the file until the file is destroyed (minimum 20 years after the last active date).


----------



## Sifu (Apr 30, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> We aren't allowed to place comments in system/file.  Good or bad, comments are considered a liability.


We are strongly encouraged to make comments, but I do so with the mind-set that they may be used against me so I am careful.


----------



## Frank (Apr 30, 2014)

We enter the field inspections correction notices into the computer in the field and they are kept in our publicly accessible data base online.  The corrections list may be general or specific depending on the extent of the issues.  Plan review results are also publicly viewable.

http://www3.co.henrico.va.us/bldg/insp/

Note there was some pushback from some builders when we made this public information  readily available to their customers online.


----------



## Darren Emery (Apr 30, 2014)

Frank said:
			
		

> We enter the field inspections correction notices into the computer in the field and they are kept in our publicly accessible data base online.  The corrections list may be general or specific depending on the extent of the issues.  Plan review results are also publicly viewable.http://www3.co.henrico.va.us/bldg/insp/
> 
> Note there was some pushback from some builders when we made this public information  readily available to their customers online.


I bet there was.  We have briefly discussed this idea as well.  Curious - did the number of violations/corrections go down, when the builders realized their clients could access this info?

Also - when you enter a correction digitally, do you leave any paper trail on site, or must they access the info online to find the result of their inspection?

Thanks to all for the input - this is helpful.


----------



## cda (Apr 30, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> We aren't allowed to place comments in system/file.  Good or bad, comments are considered a liability.


interesting

what do you mean by "comments"

1. correct wiring to light, wrond size wire used"

or

2. "I cannot believe they let this electrician even plug in a lamp"


----------



## cda (Apr 30, 2014)

Frank said:
			
		

> We enter the field inspections correction notices into the computer in the field and they are kept in our publicly accessible data base online.  The corrections list may be general or specific depending on the extent of the issues.  Plan review results are also publicly viewable.http://www3.co.henrico.va.us/bldg/insp/
> 
> Note there was some pushback from some builders when we made this public information  readily available to their customers online.


ahhh, don't you love open records!!!


----------



## cda (Apr 30, 2014)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> I bet there was.  We have briefly discussed this idea as well.  Curious - did the number of violations/corrections go down, when the builders realized their clients could access this info?Also - when you enter a correction digitally, do you leave any paper trail on site, or must they access the info online to find the result of their inspection?
> 
> Thanks to all for the input - this is helpful.


we do the paper thing on site,

enter it in a computer in the office, and retain the paper for the deemed time required by the goverment authorities


----------



## Frank (Apr 30, 2014)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> I bet there was.  We have briefly discussed this idea as well.  Curious - did the number of violations/corrections go down, when the builders realized their clients could access this info?Also - when you enter a correction digitally, do you leave any paper trail on site, or must they access the info online to find the result of their inspection?
> 
> Thanks to all for the input - this is helpful.


Did not see any real changes in numbers of corrections.  The notice pass or fail is printed by the inspector and left on the jobsite.

Many contractors like the convenience of being able to go online and see the inspection results without having to go out to the jobsite to collect the inspection ticket.


----------



## Keystone (May 1, 2014)

Our comments strictly relate to code compliance.

We forward comments electronically, request email or fax during application.

If no email or fax is available, then we use carbon copy correction lists. We are working thru the bugs but will eventually have wireless printers.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 1, 2014)

tmurray said:
			
		

> We leave an inspection report outlining corrections on site and keep a copy in our file. When corrections have been completed the contractor contacts us for re-inspection and we leave another inspection report on site and repeat as necessary. All documentation is kept with the file until the file is destroyed (minimum 20 years after the last active date).


We do the same. We also leave a green sticker if passed. We can leave a comment on it like ok to insulate, install nailing plates in bathroom.This works well because the contractor may not be there and also we may have a differnet inspector sent out.


----------



## peach (May 11, 2014)

if it's really bad, we will write not ready for inspection - not our job to punch out the job.  My inspectors carry BIG red sharpie markers for things like fireblocking, pipe protection (leaving big red notes all over the framing gets their attention and makes it easier to identify those areas for follow on inspections).  The jurisdiction has inspection cards with the back conveniently lined for inspector notes; that's where an itemized list can be found along with the inspectors' hand written report (we use 3 part forms, one of which is for the file, one for the field and one for the inspector).


----------



## Daddy-0- (May 12, 2014)

We do the same procedure as Frank. Works well for us.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 13, 2014)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> We do the same procedure as Frank. Works well for us.


Ditto; another uniformity; http://permits.charlottesville.org/


----------



## Darren Emery (May 13, 2014)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Ditto; another uniformity; http://permits.charlottesville.org/


Francis - nice permit info portal.  Is that something your IT team did in-house, or is it a third party product?

Also - do you track the traffic to the site?  I wonder if it saves a lot of phone calls into the office staff?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 14, 2014)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> Francis - nice permit info portal. Is that something your IT team did in-house, or is it a third party product?Also - do you track the traffic to the site? I wonder if it saves a lot of phone calls into the office staff?


Third party.

Can have it do anything for a price. Note the online version displays "approved" or "fail" though the detailed comments have been entered; all future inspection tickets will automatically come with a printed inspection history of the inspectors' comments.

Every time someone emails or visit my office I show them the website including the online GIS. To help promote the webpage few on our staff provide the link below their email signature.

Can't personally answer about the call counts because my voice mail direct callers send an email or call the front desk in the case of an emergency.

There will always be people who would rather make personal contact; but it seems to help residence satisfy their curiosity of what's happening and whether a permit has been obtained for the construction in their neighborhood. They will let us know if not or want to come in and see the plans.


----------

